# Magic cold fronts



## Flardaboy (Sep 6, 2021)

Here in NE Florida we are about to get a pretty good cold front and it has me reflecting on fishing on the cold and just how much it's overlooked. It does really seem like from November until it warms up again the ramps are empty if it's below 50 degrees and honestly it's understandable but it's a damn shame, I've caught some of my best fish ever during these colder days. I'll admit to personally even sleeping on cold fronts for years and instead of grabbing a rod getting up on weekends and grabbing a rifle because of believing the fish have lockjaw but about 4 years ago I discovered just how wrong I was. It was 2018, I had all but quit hunting because of some rule changes in the club I had been in and was very bored during these cold months. I wound up calling my best friend on a Saturday for a last minute trip on Sunday, we loaded up the next morning, lows in the mid 40s and highs in the low 60s, just enough the fish weren't shallow on grass. We get to the lake early, don't catch a thing because we were using summer tactics in a cold scenario and fishing shallow, it's almost noon before we catch a fish. This particular lake is very unique in that it has proper shallow grass flats and I've legit seen largemouth tailing like redfish and it's amazing to see. We are right against one of these flats and I see a swirl right next to my kayak on the deeper water we are casting from and I do a little 10 foot flip cast and as soon as my jig hit bottom drag starts going. I wind up landing this fish







we went on to continue fishing and wound up having what still stands as one of the best days we've ever had on the water. Went back next weekend and I caught this one








and every since then I was hooked on fishing fronts. Even now years later that my equipment has vastly improved from the little pelican kayak I started with I still employ those same tactics I've learned from that day. Stay off of the flats and fish the edges, fish deep creek mouths with rocky or grassy bottom. I find that I wind up no matter fresh or salt I catch my biggest fish in the coldest months when the water is only occupied by a select few hardcore's and the fish that call it home. I'm currently loaded to try a new spot I've found on Google maps tomorrow because of the front we're about to experience and the hype is real and it is always real when these fronts hit because I know just how magical they can be.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Don't tell anyone.


----------



## Flardaboy (Sep 6, 2021)

DBStoots said:


> Don't tell anyone.


Oops 🤐


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

Do some of my best fishing on the coldest days of the year in SWFL.


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

I don’t mind the cold to chase fish, I don’t like the wind!


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Break out your telescopes!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

In spite of yesterday's cold front... this past winter has been relatively mild down here in south Florida - and the backcountry fishing hasn't been as good as it normally is.... Every year, cold water temps along the coast of the Everglades have fish scooting way back up inside.. Don't believe that happened very much this year. Oh well, on the plus side the big tarpon came a bit early and are still around. Funny how different things can be year to year down here in paradise...


----------

